# php.ini, iis, E-Mail



## Florian (22. Dez 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich IIS, PHP und E-Mail:
ist es richtig, daß wenn ich die Funktion mail() in einem PHP- Skript erzeuge/aufrufe, den Absender nicht ändern/angeben kann?
Wird dieser nur in der PHP.ini angegeben?
Wenn ja, dann wäre doch folgendes auch logisch richtig:
Ein Server mit z.B. 50 PHP- Files, in denen die Funktion mail aufgerufen/erzeugt wird, hätte doch dann auch jeweils als Absender den gleichen Eintrag.
Sehe ich das Alles so richtig?
Danke im Voraus.
Allen eine schöne und friedliche (Vor-) Weihnachtszeit.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Dez 2004)

kann mich erinnern, dass der letzte Parameter einfach zusätzliche header felder aufnehmen kann, ist leider schon zu lange her (RTFM, php.net)

mail("x","y","z","From: bill@whitehouse.gov");


----------



## Student (22. Dez 2004)

hi,

:arrow: http://php.net/mail


> Beispiel 4. Verschicke komplexe Mail.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



sollte helfen.

grüße ben.


----------

